# Fright Props Mini Spot Lights



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

Got an email today that these are half off (4.99) still doesn't seem crazy cheap, but they look like good quality:

http://www.frightprops.com/lighting...potlights/nano-spot-miniature-spotlights.html


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the post, madmangt!


----------

